# Sore on Lip



## longboardskier (May 11, 2009)

I'm not really sure what this sore on Oscar's lip is. We just found it. From the little bit of searching, it seems like it might be related to allergies? I'm hoping someone has seen it before. It doesn't seem to be itching him, as he hasn't made any effort to try and get it.


----------



## longboardskier (May 11, 2009)

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Zoey had one of those a few months ago.. I made an appointment for the vet to see her but it was gone before we ever got there, so I never found out what it was.. whatever it was though it went away all on it's own, in just a couple of days.


----------



## longboardskier (May 11, 2009)

Thank you! I'll just keep keeping an eye on it then


----------



## LuLuBelle (May 19, 2009)

that looks sore, poor guy ;( When a dog has a sore, you can try to use an aloe vera gel or juice you can buy at a natural foods store. I've tried it and it works, although my dog hasn't had that...but it's to heal. I know it's an Herb, but they do work. Look for a book called Herbs Dog Care from Dr. Randy Kidd....it's a good book. I can also send you the link where you can see all 3 of his books, and read them online. I at least think it works. Anyhow, hopefully the poor thing gets better.......Let me know if it worked IF you try it.

Take care
Lulubelle


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

Nanuq had something like that a couple of weeks ago. It turned bright red and then just went away. I still wonder what it was. It never seemed to bother her. My daughter thought it was a bee sting but I would think that would hurt enough for Nanuq to notice it more. It cleared up quickly. I wish I knew what it was.


----------



## Legacy (Mar 9, 2009)

Ingrown hair or whisker?

Legacy


----------



## longboardskier (May 11, 2009)

Thank you for all your replies. I waited a few days, then decided to take him to the vet since it didn't seem to be getting any better.

He said it was actually a benign(sp?) tumor, but is pretty harmless and will probably (and usually do) go away on its own. 

He said it's common among puppies, some breeds more than others. He gave me some cream to put on it twice a day.


----------

